# Apple hardware test error codes



## taggiaj (Apr 15, 2006)

Had my dual 2G power mac g5 in for repairs.  Power supply.  Now fans are on FULL BLAST, ALL THE TIME.  Tried apple hardware test, showed a logic board error on startup.  error code POST/3072/0

Anyone have any idea what this means?


----------



## pipermalibu (Apr 15, 2006)

The plastic partition is not in place OR the temp sensor is not plugged in on the motherboard. I have had a mini upgraded and a Dual 2.5 serviced, and they seem to love to leave it unplugged. Just look inside for a small black plug (one in front and one in back as I recall).


----------



## taggiaj (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the prompt reply.  Plastic shield is OK.  Fans actually run FASTER when this is in place.

Only suspicious thing I see is a wire right behind the front panel with a chrome/brass right angle gadget on the end.  Looks to be a plug.  Not obvious where that is supposed to go, although I see a suspicious looking fitting on teh board, up behind the front bay fan.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 15, 2006)

A loose temp sensor will give a different error.
The processors get removed when the power supply is replaced. The error you are getting probably means that the service tech reversed the processors (which is OK to do) then neglected to calibrate the processors for their new position. That would cause that POST error. One (or both) processors may need to be reseated, but take your G5 back to the service shop, so they can run the Apple Service Diagnostic (different from your Apple Hardware Test, and the shop is the only place that will have it)

The little right-angle plug is probably the connector for an Airport card (which could be hanging loose if you have not installed an Airport Extreme card), and nothing to be concerned about. (could be tucked back out of the way, if it is just hanging loose.)


----------



## taggiaj (Apr 15, 2006)

Yes, no airport extreme card.  The plug looks like a coax connector.

Just checked the manual.  That indeed is the antenna connector.

Of course the apple service tech at my local compusa, which did the power supply, is off for a week.  So I guess we live with the noise.

I assume running the fans full blast will not hurt anything.


----------



## taggiaj (Apr 15, 2006)

By the way, would this also explain the fans in turbo mode?


----------



## taggiaj (Apr 27, 2006)

Had the service people recalibrate the temperature sensors on the CPUs.  Now all is well again.


----------

